# I've made a start



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

With glenmore "turning" out pens in wholesale quantities lately and the fact that Deb now has a lathe and will no doubt commence making pens in the very near future, I decided to make sure that after a long delay I could still make pens. I used the metal lathe for these acrylics which takes longer then a wood lathe but for slimline acrylics is very accurate. This photo shoot is more a collection of shots rather than a tutorial.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry you did more work for them pens then I do for at least 10. And it shows excellent turning on them acrylics really like the first one with all the different colors.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

4 beauties Harry! You still have the magic touch :yes4:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice, Harry. Did you use a spindle gouge on the acrylic?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Yellow blank?*

Yes Harry. The yellow blank looks very nice, but as you well know. I like the *blue* one best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Neil Moon (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Harry, 
You did a great job. I am very envious of that very lovely Myford lathe. Is it the ML 7
Neil


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"This photo shoot is more a collection of shots rather than a tutorial."

I can't believe you said that....ROTFL.....

James


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Very well done Harry!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> Nice, Harry. Did you use a spindle gouge on the acrylic?


Not a hand chisel was used in the making of those pens George, here is a shot especially for you.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Neil Moon said:


> Hey Harry,
> You did a great job. I am very envious of that very lovely Myford lathe. Is it the ML 7
> Neil


It is indeed an ML7 Neil, a pity that it isn't a Super 7. This one was made in 1947 according to it's serial number. The same model was still available in recent years. Here in Australia spare parts can still be had from MiniTech in Queensland.
It's good to see you back on the forum, I hear from a usually reliable source that you have been busy making items for a good cause. Newer members won't be familiar with your work Neil so how about some photographs.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW Harry I really like the acrylics! So is a chuck necessary for pen turning? My lathe didn't come with one and I'd be surprised if any after market chucks would fit it. Mastercraft never makes things "compatible".


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

CanuckGal said:


> WOW Harry I really like the acrylics! So is a chuck necessary for pen turning? My lathe didn't come with one and I'd be surprised if any after market chucks would fit it. Mastercraft never makes things "compatible".


The acrylic blanks were a present from a forum friend in America, the material was very easy to turn.
NO, on a wood lathe no chuck is required, the two halves of the blanks are drilled first, tubes glued in and then go onto the mandrel, having said this, the Super Nova chuck that I bought, I wouldn't be without, I use it for just about everything other than pens. As a matter of interest, what thread does your lathe have? Adaptors are readily available, so if I ever go to a bigger better lathe I shall still be able to keep my chuck.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> WOW Harry I really like the acrylics! So is a chuck necessary for pen turning? My lathe didn't come with one and I'd be surprised if any after market chucks would fit it. Mastercraft never makes things "compatible".


Deb:
Doesn't the lathe have a threaded spindle? I would think it would be cut to the standard size and pitch. I could look up what it should be if you want, just measure OD of the spindle.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Nice photo shoot Harry...better than some tutorials I've seen, LOL. That's a great set of pens and you have a very good process for making them, not the least to say equipment too! One thing I have learned recently that I would like to pass on: As you mentioned there is not much acrylic left when you are done and sometimes you can see through to the brass tube or maybe the coloring is off a bit as a result. You can paint the inside of the acrylic, just after you drill but before you glue in the tubes. I use plastic paint that's used for models and apply it with a q-tip. The color doesn't matter, you can get creative. You can try to match the color of the acrylic or go with something else. White tends to lighten the colors, black will darken. It makes a difference in the look of the pen. Anyway, just wanted to pass that on in case you'd like to try it. It lengthens the time to make one since you have to wait for the paint to dry, but I think it improves the result.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Harry it has a " ¾ - 16" thread drive spindle ". I was looking at some chucks in Busy Bee today, don't recall seeing that size. I'll have to do some research.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Deb, 3/4" x 16tpi doesn't appear to be a problem. Does it have #1 or 2 Morse taper?

Wood Lathe Chucks and Accessories - The Wooden Post


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes Frank, on occasions I have noticed a hint of the Brass tube but unfortunately I'm too impatient to go to the trouble of painting the hole first, but never-the-less I do think the idea has merit.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry my friend those pens are excellent. Really well done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks a heap Bernie, the big test will be next week when I attempt some wood pens in the wood lathe.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I have no doubt Harry they will come off shining.


----------

